# Schedule????



## i<3hedgies (Apr 25, 2010)

Do you guys have a like daily weekly or monthly schedule that you have for like taking care of your hedgehog? If you do can you list it? Thank you!!!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well its going to depend on the hog and their own habits, this is mine with my Vera Lee.

Daily - Spot Checking and cleaning any messes in the cage, she's insanely good about using her litter box for both pooping and peeing so there's never anything to clean up, except loose aspen bedding (its what she uses for litter) and she LOVES to dig all her food out, so its always on the bottom of the cage floor.

Weekly - I change the liner once a week, again due to the fact she never goes to the bathroom on it. I know if they do go on the liner its usually recommended to change out the liner every 2 to 3 days. I also wipe down the plastic tray in her cage with a 50-50 water vinegar mix just to make sure its clean. Her litter pan which is a good size also gets cleaned once a week, unless it gets really messy. Again cleaned with the 50-50 mix.

Bi-Weekly - She gets a bath every two weeks, unless she gets extra stinky.

There's really nothing I do Monthly unless you count me changing the air filter in her air purifier thats near her cage. Everything else is either weekly or bi-weekly.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You should also clean the wheel daily.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Forgot about that, again mine being the clean freak that she is doesn't go on the wheel, ever.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> Forgot about that, again mine being the clean freak that she is doesn't go on the wheel, ever.


Basil ONLY goes on his wheel. Numbers one AND two. *sigh* Trade ya. (I'm definately kidding.)


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

In my signature there's a link to a copy of my care book, I have a general schedule/routine listed there.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Daily Schedule-Spot Clean the entire cage removing bathroom messes and food crumbs. Wipe down the wheel. Fresh food and water. New papertowels for his litter area. 

Every other day-Every other two days I change out all the fleece in the cage. I leave some of the fleece blankets in his igloo so that he has some of his smell still in the cage but I go through them and take anyones that look nasty and leave the cleaner ones in. For this reason I always make sure to have a few blankets in there at one time so that there will always be a few of the old ones to leave for him. 

Every Week- I make sure to do an entire scrub down of the cage and everything in the cage but I still leave some of his blankets in. The blankets are on a rotation so he always has some that smell like him but Im always looking through them and taking dirty ones and replacing with a clean. 

Things not on a schedule that I look for is how does his feet, skin and quills look. If his feet look dirty I give him a foot bath (they are rarely dirty cause I lucked out and he's super clean and only goes in one area and doesn't step in it). If he starts looking a little dirty I give him an Oatmeal bath but its important not to bath too often.


----------

